# Beer Glass Obsession



## Pete2501 (1/4/10)

I love my beer glasses gents. I've got dimple ones, standard pub pint glasses, speciality beer glasses ie. Duvel, Lwenbru, Redback(old and new), James Squire.

I even bought a tiny glass for tastings. It's so cute I love it. 

My favourite session glass though is a schooner (about 425ml). It's a nice weight in the hand and still enough in the glass to keep you from topping up all the time. I also got a couple pint glasses with handles from Wheel and Barrow which are great. Some times I prefer the handle style glasses if I think things are going to get a bit pissy. 

Piccys will follow soon once I get home. This post has been brewing inside me for a while now and it had to be posted.


----------



## Pennywise (1/4/10)

I too am obsessed with beer glasses, although I don't have a huge amount, but I'm working on that. I'm also obsessed with beer bottles, about 4-5 years ago I decided to keep a bottle (empty of couse) of every brew I've tried, good and bad. I now have quite alot of beer bottles on display in my fermenting room/study, that much in fact I'll now have to start getting rid of the beers that were crappy.


----------



## bconnery (1/4/10)

I'm not obsessed, I just occassionally buy, get, appropriate. I've given up largely on the five finger discount method of collecting, half the time places in Europe would just give us one when we asked anyway...

I don't consider myself a collector, or this would probably be a lot bigger. 
These are a few months old too, the collection has expanded further and spilled over onto the book/beer shelf beside these. 

These are just the collection too, the drinking glasses are a cupboard in themselves...


----------



## the_yobbo (1/4/10)

Meanwhile, on the other end of the spectrum, I've only got 2 or 3 beer glasses in the cupboards. Its a little embarressing when you've offered a homebrew to someone and then can't actually give it to them in a beer glass. However, the 4 old school glass beer jugs does partially make up for it.


----------



## hefevice (1/4/10)

bconnery said:


> I'm not obsessed, I just occassionally buy, get, appropriate. I've given up largely on the five finger discount method of collecting, half the time places in Europe would just give us one when we asked anyway...
> 
> I don't consider myself a collector, or this would probably be a lot bigger.
> These are a few months old too, the collection has expanded further and spilled over onto the book/beer shelf beside these.
> ...



I'm going to show the missus those photos..."see....it could be worse than it is now...". Thanks Ben!

Nice Stiefel!


----------



## Pete2501 (1/4/10)

hefevice said:


> I'm going to show the missus those photos..."see....it could be worse than it is now...". Thanks Ben!
> 
> Nice Stiefel!



Ditto. I'm showing the misses that my 20 or so isn't that bad.


----------



## TidalPete (1/4/10)

bconnery said:


> I'm not obsessed, I just occassionally buy, get, appropriate. I've given up largely on the five finger discount method of collecting, half the time places in Europe would just give us one when we asked anyway...
> 
> I don't consider myself a collector, or this would probably be a lot bigger.
> These are a few months old too, the collection has expanded further and spilled over onto the book/beer shelf beside these.
> ...



And this is why I need another few years before I show my small collection on this thread.  
Cheers bconnery. :icon_cheers: 

T


----------



## NickB (1/4/10)

LOL, nice work Ben!

My collection pales in comparison, but I will say that some thorough op-shopping will definitely rectify that discrepansy!

Cheers!


----------



## TidalPete (1/4/10)

NickB said:


> LOL, nice work Ben!
> 
> My collection pales in comparison, but I will say that some thorough op-shopping will definitely rectify that discrepansy!Cheers!



Only if you live in the BIG CITY Nickyboy.  

T


----------



## manticle (1/4/10)

I have one duvel glass, one delerium tremens glass, two $1 pot glasses and about 5 stolen pint glasses.

Not much of a collection but I aim to change that one day.


----------



## NickB (1/4/10)

TidalPete said:


> Only if you live in the BIG CITY Nickyboy.
> 
> T


 'Sif Pete! Picked up 3 x XXXX 'Our Beer', 2 x Grolsch, 2 x pony, 1x Hahn Light Pils, 3 x chalice style plain and a dimpled pint mug from the local op-shops for almost $3 a fortnight ago....  Oh, and when I was living in Noosa, well lets just say I got most of my glassware 


Cheers!


----------



## Jazman (1/4/10)

so far around 22 glasses all differnt from wiessen to i litre mass to imperial pints ect and i have also around 16 german beer steins now the lastest is beer tap handles so far i have 9 imported ones and af ew more im bidding on this hobbi is getting bigger need room for glasses so im still looking


----------



## Cortez The Killer (1/4/10)

Yes

I have one of these


----------



## brettprevans (1/4/10)

I used to have 12 full size moving boxes full of glasses but most were duplicates ie 7 of one type 6 of another etc etc. I gave most away and just kept singles. Will be putting them on display when I get the mancave more ready. Will post pics.


----------



## TidalPete (1/4/10)

NickB said:


> 'Sif Pete! Picked up 3 x XXXX 'Our Beer', 2 x Grolsch, 2 x pony, 1x Hahn Light Pils, 3 x chalice style plain and a dimpled pint mug from the local op-shops for almost $3 a fortnight ago....  Oh, and when I was living in Noosa, well lets just say I got most of my glassware
> 
> 
> Cheers!



WOW! Maybe I have the wrong end of the stick there? Good luck in the future re your collection Nick. :super: 

T


----------



## TidalPete (1/4/10)

:icon_offtopic: 

ADVERTISEMENT, ADVERTISEMENT. --- I am VERY short of DECENT Pommy beer glasses for my collection so if anyone has a surplus they want to get rid of please PM me with links to your pics.

T


----------



## brettprevans (1/4/10)

I might have a few. Will check and post


----------



## Northside Novice (24/8/12)

oki doki brisbane glass lovers?

i did a bit of a clean up of the beer glasses this arvo and have a few beauties up for offer if your keen n feel the need ??

i would prefer to go as one job lot but will split if needs be 


1 x chimay = $10

1 x duvel = $10

1 x rochefort = $10

1 x pilsner urquell = $10

1 x grolsh ( not in pic, 25cl flute style) = $10

2 x lowenbrau = $10

1 x mega stein paulaner = $10



or as i would prefer $50 for the job lot  which is pretty good for 7 different glasses from the worlds top brewers !

local pick up only as postage would be a bitch package wise.
View attachment 56658


all are in perfect as new condition and have been very lovingly cared for over the past few years be yours truely 
and i am very open to any barter/trade options ? be it beer or glassware mainly or a decent swollowing goat ?


----------



## Ross (24/8/12)

I'll take them mate....

cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (24/8/12)

Bah, snookered again.


----------



## Logman (24/8/12)

Nice score Ross, the Mrs was complaining yesterday how your schooners don't quite do it for her, would have jumped on these.

:beer:


----------



## winkle (24/8/12)

northside novice said:


> hey uncle perry, if it eases the pain there is several pannepots in transit to this part of the world as we speak h34r:
> 
> i am sure a tasting session will be arranged on arrival mate :icon_cheers:
> 
> luv ya work ross, pm me for pick up and that mate, i at carseldine .



Ooooooh nice one :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (24/8/12)

Nice big 500ml Erdinger glass that they have been handing out free in Gympie of all places, got myself two of the dudes. 

Oh I'll head back next time I'm in town for another  





batz


----------



## Tony (24/8/12)

Mmmm you can make a nice Heffe now Batz


----------



## Kiwimike (24/8/12)

Whilst I can't boast much of a collection, how many of you guys have a boot to drink from?


----------



## Batz (24/8/12)

Tony said:


> Mmmm you can make a nice Heffe now Batz




Right into wheaties ATM Tony.

To tell the truth I love the Erdinger Dunkel. That's got not much Spam in it.


----------



## dougsbrew (24/8/12)

Batz said:


> Nice big 500ml Erdinger glass that they have been handing out free in Gympie of all places, got myself two of the dudes.
> 
> Oh I'll head back next time I'm in town for another
> 
> ...




where about they got these batz?


----------



## Screwtop (24/8/12)

northside novice said:


> Sir bats you have such a nice glass but .... you now need the upgrade
> 
> View attachment 56670
> 
> ...






dougsbrew said:


> where about they got these batz?




Thirsty Camel on River Rd (Bruce Hwy), after a gee up they have added to their beer range. Currently Stone & Wood Pacific Ale, Erdinger - Wiessbier, Dunkel and Pikantus.

By the way they also have some of the 125 Jahre glasses on offer.

Ask for Scott, or Georgy

Screwy


----------



## Smokomark (24/8/12)

northside novice said:


> Sir bats you have such a nice glass but .... you now need the upgrade
> 
> View attachment 56670
> 
> ...



Where abouts in red lands


----------



## Lakey (24/8/12)

Ross said:


> I'll take them mate....
> 
> cheers Ross


 
I always come on here way too late when selling good shit in brissy!  :unsure:


----------



## Batz (24/8/12)

Screwtop said:


> Thirsty Camel on River Rd (Bruce Hwy), after a gee up they have added to their beer range. Currently Stone & Wood Pacific Ale, Erdinger - Wiessbier, Dunkel and Pikantus.
> 
> By the way they also have some of the 125 Jahre glasses on offer.
> 
> ...




There goes tomorrows post :lol:


----------



## geoffd (24/8/12)

I like the boot glasses & I recognise a fair few of those guiness, smithwicks harp glasses from when they were in circulation, I gave away my glass collection when I moved to Oz, only one I kept was a Carlsberg Viking horn, not including the Scottish 80/s


----------



## bconnery (25/8/12)

Kiwimike said:


> Whilst I can't boast much of a collection, how many of you guys have a boot to drink from?
> 
> View attachment 56668



I have two, a big one like this and a little one as well. 
I also have one of those viking horn ones shown above...

Silly to give them away when you moved to Oz Father Jack, I lost only one in transit, and that was my fault, and I had a duplicate anyway 

I'm still adamant I'm not a collector but I might have to give away that fantasy soon...


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (25/8/12)

Father Jack said:


> I like the boot glasses & I recognise a fair few of those guiness, smithwicks harp glasses from when they were in circulation, I gave away my glass collection when I moved to Oz, only one I kept was a Carlsberg Viking horn, not including the Scottish 80/s
> 
> View attachment 56674



bit early for the Scottish ale even for a priest.....


----------



## geoffd (25/8/12)

lol Bob, the sun sets in the west...can't you tell!

PS dare I ask what you do when you've got a horn in your hand  


Just waiting for someone to come up with the Cinderella Story behind those glass boots:

I staggered out of a pub on the stroke of midnight, the bell tolled & I swayed quickly toward the souvlaki van, next morning woke up with only one boot on & to find beside me....?


----------



## woodwormm (27/8/12)

aaah yes i definitely have an addiction (well if you ask 'The Minister' it's an addiction, I prefer to use the term "healthy interest")

South Aussie brewers may understand my listing better... all op-shop / garage sale finds


1 Dozen Schutzenfest steins (all glass) - i've only been to one Schitzenfaced so one was obtained at the event the rest are opshops.. 

1 Dozen Pint glasses

1 Dozen Schooner glasses

1 Dozen Butcher's

and a few randoms... but my OCD tendancies prefer full sets of matching stuff!


----------



## Weizguy (27/8/12)

Batz said:


> Nice big 500ml Erdinger glass that they have been handing out free in Gympie of all places, got myself two of the dudes.
> 
> Oh I'll head back next time I'm in town for another
> 
> ...


A couple of years ago you could walk out of a number of Newcastle pubs with one of those for free, but some pubs had security :lol: 

I bought 2 boxes of them for about $20 from one of the local Bottle-o's before they added other glass styles and realised they could easily convince dumb punters to part with $10+ per glass. Pretty sure they get most (if not all) of the glasses in the bottleshop as promotional items. I suppose it all helps the bottom line.


----------



## JakeSm (29/8/12)

haha yes i have an obsession like that also, 

4x pilsner glasses
4x pilsner glasses (different type)
2x Goblet Style (op shop)
6 x different types of german stein glasses
6 x belgian ale glasses
6 x Cuvee Style Glasses 
3 x rather large beer jugs ( for decanting )

and here is the best part, 
NO SCHOONER GLASSES, i have never really liked them in my collection. not a fan

the funny thing is these are all in my beer fridge door ( except the stein glasses ), just incase i have 30 friends rock up for a beer. hahahaha

cheers jake.


----------



## geoffd (4/10/12)

Just picked up this tankard in an op shop for 20 cents :blink: 

I wonder has it anything to do with Bayside Brewers; Oktoberfest comp/festival?


----------



## Yob (4/10/12)

looks like one I had from a number of years ago at an Octoberfest at the showgrounds... 

How I didnt fall off the pole that night I will never know but I think I still have a flag somewhere with that logo :lol:

ed: schpling


----------



## mje1980 (4/10/12)

Father Jack said:


> Just picked up this tankard in an op shop for 20 cents :blink:
> 
> I wonder has it anything to do with Bayside Brewers; Oktoberfest comp/festival?
> 
> View attachment 57639



I have an almost identical one i got from the wollongong ofest a few years ago, except for the "10 year anniversary" bit. Got a few of them, from before they banned the glass ones and bought in the plastic ones. The one litre one sits in my fermenting fridge with my temp probe hahah.


----------



## geoffd (4/10/12)

Yob said:


> looks like one I had from a number of years ago at an Octoberfest at the showgrounds...
> 
> How I didnt fall off the pole that night I will never know but I think I still have a flag somewhere with that logo :lol:
> 
> ed: schpling




so you're telling me, I just wasted 20c ... far out like a brussel sprout.


----------



## mje1980 (4/10/12)

Father Jack said:


> so you're telling me, I just wasted 20c ... far out like a brussel sprout.



Nah, yours has the ''10 year anniversary" bit, gotta bump it to 22 or 23c, a handy profit  . They're good glasses, though they got banned because some drunk bogan decided to belt another drunk bogan with one of the 1litre ones a few years ago. I could be wrong, and it's probably an insurance thing, but that did happen. Was probably going to happen anyway sooner or later, which is a shame.


----------



## geoffd (4/10/12)

mje1980 said:


> Nah, yours has the ''10 year anniversary" bit, gotta bump it to 22 or 23c, a handy profit  . They're good glasses, though they got banned because some drunk bogan decided to belt another drunk bogan with one of the 1litre ones a few years ago. I could be wrong, and it's probably an insurance thing, but that did happen. Was probably going to happen anyway sooner or later, which is a shame.



well if the glass was thick enough it wouldnt shatter and cause lacerations. plastic is more dangerous; the beer could get warm.


----------



## gscurto (4/10/12)

bconnery said:


> I have two, a big one like this and a little one as well.
> I also have one of those viking horn ones shown above...
> 
> Silly to give them away when you moved to Oz Father Jack, I lost only one in transit, and that was my fault, and I had a duplicate anyway
> ...





Yes I am an obsessed brewer and have a range of boots including a Tamworth music festival boot of about 500ml size as well as liquer spirit shot glasses, being called cowboy requires a cowboy boot to match hehe


----------



## mje1980 (4/10/12)

Father Jack said:


> well if the glass was thick enough it wouldnt shatter and cause lacerations. plastic is more dangerous; the beer could get warm.



Precisely the problem. Serious head injury. You'd have to hit the 1 litre ones with a mack truck to smash em haha. But I agree, im more worried about ensuring cold lager on a (guaranteed to be) hot n humid day!!


----------



## bruce86 (4/10/12)

Im a tad obsessed with belgian beers and the glass collection is starting. I built this in anticipation for when they get here lol


----------



## geoffd (5/10/12)

nice Bruce, simple & elegant, understated in a classical way.

personally i'd have been inclined to make an inner groove with a chisel or some other intricate inlayed design, but I really like the template very much, great job; well done & thanks for sharing.


----------

